# Online Pressure Washing Store?



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

Have always bought all my pressure washers, chemicals, etc. locally. I've been online a lot lately searching various websites. Pressure Tek, Pressure Washer Products, Sun Brite, etc. Which online stores are the best? Most reputable? Legit? Pricing etc? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I use pressure teck, and have been very pleased with them, orders are delivered fast, and questions are answered with knowledgeable staff, Im considering buying a new washer from them, plus their forum is very helpful.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

100% Pressure Tek. The most reliable, fast shipping company I have found with an owner that has more integrity than most people I have met. When he says he is shipping something, it is shipped. If you call to ask for advice, he won't sell you anything you don't need. 

Unfortunately, I cannot speak as well for any of the others I have dealt with.


----------



## opwdecks (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree with Ken. Bob from Pressure Tek has fair pricing and great service!


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

What do you guys do about servicing your washers when you buy online?


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

I have always used envirospec.com with outstanding results, price and shipping. They have any thing for Hot or Cold systems. Pumps and Engines and every part needed to build one or repair one. but it sounds like i need to check out pressure tek. Till now had not heard of them.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> What do you guys do about servicing your washers when you buy online?


Many guys learn to rebuild pumps, swap motors etc themselves. I'm not one of those so I have a local dealer that works on them.


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Bob at Pressure Tek is awesome. Plus he's local.


----------

